

Ask HN: How complete must a demo be for YC application at submission time? - badmash69

Also, do you come back later if the demo server is down ,for instance when the application is being deployed .
======
ig1
From what I've read it doesn't matter too much, it seems like:

1) they'll read through applications 2) if the application looks promising
look at the video 3) if the video isn't bad look at the demo

I'm guessing that most of the time they look at the demo they've already
mostly decided whether to interview you or not.

(If you don't have any past proof of being able to build things, etc. it might
be more important though)

I've seen several people say that when they were at the interview stage the YC
partners mostly ignored the demo and focused on questioning.

~~~
badmash69
That is good to hear.

However, given the popularity of YC, I am assuming that most of the applicants
are in advanced stages of development when they apply.

~~~
ig1
It varies, some startups are post-launch and already have significant traction
pre-YC while others are just at the idea stage.

About 20% of YC companies completely change what they're working on during YC,
so for them the value of having something already built is relatively small.

